# Roughly Wat i Been Eating How is it??



## Arnie (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey .. just wanted a few opinions on my diet.. im bulking well just trying to put hardcore muscle on and keep lean ... so here it is


Breakfast: 5eggs scambled with bits of tomato in it, PRotein shake

Fruit

Lunch: steak,Fish or chicken breast with green vegies.

Fruit

Baked beans 2 cans with whole wheat bread


dinner: Heaps of steak or chicken breast with heaps green vegies etc..

Thats something roughly seems small but i dnt get hungry really allwatys eating something every few hrs or so fruit etc banana,apples etc well thats wat i been following for a while seems like its working i dnt know how much calories or anything i feel like i need more carbs but im not sure wat to eat for carbs etc i have a like 2 to 3 shakes a day 2 before and after workout and my creatine.. so yeh give me the feed back on how shit my bulking type diet is lol ..


----------



## bigguns (Jan 19, 2006)

If you want to sort out your diet properly I'm afraid you're going to have to count cals etc. at least to get an idea of what your daily consumption is.

Also - fruit is obviously healthy but it also has a lot of sugar in it so keep that in mind and don't overdo it.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 19, 2006)

Ok i c i duno how to count the cal there no idea about all that stuff dumb on that stuff.. yeh i dnt over do the fruit just when im feeling a little hungry have a banana and apple here and there..  but is the diet sort ok from what you see..  without knowing the cal ..


----------

